# Mail-Problem



## pixeluser (27. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute den Servernamen geändert und kann seitdem keine Mails mehr empfangen. Wenn ich von einer anderen Adresse aus Mails an mich auf dem Server schicke bekomme ich immer die Meldung:

The original message was received at Sun, 27 Jan 2008 19:20:38 +0100
from i577A0035.versanet.de [87.122.0.53]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----
<jan@******.de>
    (reason: 554 5.7.1 <jan@******.de>: Relay access denied)

   ----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to mail.*****.de.:
>>> RCPT To:<jan@******.de>
<<< 554 5.7.1 <jan@******.de>: Relay access denied
554 5.0.0 Service unavailable


Einloggen per Webmail geht und das versenden von dort auch. 

Per Outlook 2007 geht es nicht.

Wenn ich dort die SMTP-Authentifizierung einschalte kommt:

_Testnachricht senden: Die Nachricht kann nicht gesendet werden. Überprüfen Sie die E-Mail-Adresse in den Kontoeigenschaften._

Wenn ich sie auschalte kommt die Meldung :

_Testnachricht senden:  Antwort des Servers: 554 5.7.1 <__jan@*****.de__>: Relay acce_

Irgendjemand ein Tip für mich die Suchfunktion hat mir leider auch keine Klarheit gebracht.

Danke

Gruß Jan


----------



## planet_fox (27. Jan. 2008)

Wo hast du den namen geänder im ispconfig oder wo.

Poste mal die ausgabe von 


```
hostname
```
und 


```
postconf myhostname
```


```
postconf mydestination
```


----------



## pixeluser (27. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe, nein ich habe den hostname geändert. In ISPConfig und halt im System

Hostname:

```
mojo.******.de
```
postconf myhostname:

```
myhostname = mojo.******.de
```
postconf mydestination:

```
mydestination = mojo.******.de, localhost.******.de, localhost.localdomain, localhost
```
Da scheint mir aber alles richtig zu sein.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2008)

Stell bitte sicher, dass Du die mydestination Zeile auskommentierts und sattdessen die folgenden beiden Zeilen reinschreibst:

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names

Die werden automatisch vom ISPConfig installer reingeschrieben, vermutlich hast Du sie aus Versehen gelöscht oder bei einem Paket-Update überschrieben.


----------



## pixeluser (28. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke hat geklappt die mydestination waren beide aktiv.

Gruß Jan


----------



## pixeluser (28. Jan. 2008)

Hallo 
ich nochmal,

ich kann jetzt wieder Empfangen, allerdings geht Senden nur an Domains die auf dem gleichen server liegen. An alle anderen kommt via Outlook Relay Access denied. 

An die Domains auf dem Server geht es in Outlook auch nur dann wenn ich die Smtp Auth abschalte. Wenn Sie an ist geht es nochnicht einmal innerhalb des Servers. 

Ich habe den Server nach dem How To für Debian 4 Etch aufgesetzt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## pixeluser (28. Jan. 2008)

So ich nochmal,

ich sitze hier gerade in der Firma und kann via Thunderbird Emails auch an andere Domains verschicken die nicht auf dem Server angelegt sind.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, das der Server im gleichen Class C Netz liegt wie der Rest des Hauses.

Hat den keiner einen Tip für mich warum ich von Kabel Deutschland, bzw Versatel via Outlook 2007, Apple Mail 3.*, Entourage 2004 keine Mails an andere Domians verschicken kann.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Ist Dein Server in einem Rechenzentrum oder bei Dir zuhause und ist an der Kabel Deutschland Leitung angeschlossen?


----------



## pixeluser (29. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Till

Mein "Server" steht quasi bei uns im "Rechenzentrum" wir sind via Funkstrecke mit QSC verbunden und haben ein komplettes Class C Netz für uns.

Leider war das mit Thunderbird ein Trugschluß ich hatte den flaschen SMTP Server im Profil ausgewählt, er versendet also auch nicht via SMPT von "mojo" sondern über den aus der Firma aber mit der "richtigen" Absenderadresse.

Ich verstehe bloß nicht wo mein Problem liegt. Via Webinterface geht es aber wenn ich versuche das über einen normalen E-Mail Client zu machen kommt immer Relay Acess Denied. 

Ich habe micht an das HowTo für Debian gehalten und es will einfach nicht klappen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

1) Hast Du Deinen Server wie im perfect setup beschrieben konfiguriert?
2) Hast Du smtp Authentifizierung im Mail-Client aktiviert.


----------



## pixeluser (29. Jan. 2008)

Ja ich habe alles so gemacht wie im Perfect Setup beschrieben ist.
Und ja ich habe smtp Authentifizierung im Mail-Client aktiviert.

Wenn ich bei Outlook 2007 die Einstellungen teste kommt der Hinweis bei aktivierter smtp Authentifizeriung das ich die E-Mail addresse prüfen soll.

Wenn ich sie abschalte kann ich mir selber eine Mail schicken aber halt nicht an andere.

Gruß Jan


----------



## beta-red (29. Jan. 2008)

mir scheint so als wäre der Postfix nicht offen für Anmeldungen außerhalb deines Lokalen Netzes. Hast Du das mal überprüft?


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2008)

> Wenn ich bei Outlook 2007 die Einstellungen teste kommt der Hinweis bei aktivierter smtp Authentifizeriung das ich die E-Mail addresse prüfen soll.


Sieh bitte mal in der Mail Log datei nach, welche Fehlermeldungen Du dort erhältst.


----------



## pixeluser (30. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

hier der Auszug aus Mail.log


```
Jan 30 08:56:45 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.122.33.193]
Jan 30 08:56:45 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.33.193]
Jan 30 08:56:45 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.33.193], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jan 30 08:58:19 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.122.33.193]
Jan 30 08:58:19 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.33.193]
Jan 30 08:58:20 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.33.193], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=1
Jan 30 08:58:20 mojo postfix/smtpd[17770]: connect from i577A21C1.versanet.de[87.122.33.193]
Jan 30 08:58:21 mojo postfix/smtpd[17770]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from i577A21C1.versanet.de[87.122.33.193]
Jan 30 08:58:21 mojo postfix/smtpd[17770]: disconnect from i577A21C1.versanet.de[87.122.33.193]
```


----------



## Till (30. Jan. 2008)

Der Log Auszug enthält keine Zeilen vom Sendeversuch des Outlook Clients. Versuch bitte nochmal zu senden und schau nachher mal nach, welche Zeilen im Log neu sind.


----------



## pixeluser (30. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Till,

Ohne SMTP Auth, da bekomme ich die Testmail von Outlook zurück

```
Jan 30 18:32:53 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:32:55 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100], top=0, retr=3493, rcvd=72, sent=3886, time=2
Jan 30 18:33:18 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: 793FA2D2ADD: client=i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/cleanup[27059]: 793FA2D2ADD: message-id=<20080130173319.793FA2D2ADD@mojo.++++.de>
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/qmgr[26832]: 793FA2D2ADD: from=<jan@++++.de>, size=696, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/pickup[26831]: CBD922D2AE5: uid=10001 from=<web1_jan>
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/cleanup[27059]: CBD922D2AE5: message-id=<20080130173319.CBD922D2AE5@mojo.++++.de>
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/qmgr[26832]: CBD922D2AE5: from=<web1_jan@mojo.++++.de>, size=370, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/local[27080]: CBD922D2AE5: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.14, delays=0.1/0.01/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jan 30 18:33:19 mojo postfix/qmgr[26832]: CBD922D2AE5: removed
Jan 30 18:33:26 mojo postfix/local[27061]: 793FA2D2ADD: to=<web1_jan@mojo.++++.de>, orig_to=<jan@.........de>, relay=local, delay=7.1, delays=0.3/0.01/0/6.8, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jan 30 18:33:26 mojo postfix/qmgr[26832]: 793FA2D2ADD: removed
Jan 30 18:33:36 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:36 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:36 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:36 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:36 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:33:37 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100], top=0, retr=1165, rcvd=40, sent=1368, time=1
```
Email an externe Adresse ohne SMTP Auth:

```
Jan 30 18:46:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:46:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]: 554 5.7.1 <jan@+++++.net>: Relay access denied; from=<jan@++++.de> to=<jan@+++++.net> proto=SMTP helo=<MrHiggens>
Jan 30 18:47:00 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
```
Mit SMTP Auth:


```
Jan 30 18:34:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:34:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:34:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:35 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:35 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:35 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jan 30 18:35:35 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:35 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:35 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:53 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:54 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:54 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:57 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:57 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:57 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:57 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from i577A2364.versanet.de[87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:57 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100]
Jan 30 18:35:57 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:87.122.35.100], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
```
Mehr gibt das Logfile leider nicht her



Gruß Jan

Update Dritte Variante

```
Jan 30 18:40:45 mojo postfix/local[27205]: 5C4A42D2AB8: to=<web7_mail@mojo.+++++.de>, orig_to=<mail@####.com>, relay=local, delay=8, delays=0.17/0.01/0/7.8, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Jan 30 18:40:45 mojo postfix/qmgr[26832]: 5C4A42D2AB8: removed
Jan 30 18:41:00 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: connect from unknown[91.64.31.6]
Jan 30 18:41:00 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[91.64.31.6]: 554 5.7.1 <dirk.k****@*****.com>: Relay access denied; from=<mail@####.com> to=<dirk.k****@******.com> proto=SMTP helo=<Pinchy.local>
Jan 30 18:41:03 mojo postfix/smtpd[26866]: disconnect from unknown[91.64.31.6]
```


----------



## pixeluser (30. Jan. 2008)

Mal eine Frage, wie muss die Postfix Master.CF aussehen ?


```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#628      inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
        -o fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
```
So?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2008)

Dein Outlook sendet keine SMTP Authentifizierung. Du musst in Autlook bei den SMTP Settings einen Haken bei "Server benötigt Authentifizierung " (oder so ähnlich  ) machen.

An der master.cf brauchst Du nichts ändern. Du könntest höcstens die # vor der Zeile smtps weg machen, webb Du auch smtps nutzen möchtest.


----------



## beta-red (31. Jan. 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort, ich wusel auch auf  "Mojo dem Hilfsserver" rum (bin Update Dritte Variante), wir haben 4 Clients probiert, Server benötigt Authentifizierung ist gesetzt.

Per Webmailer werden Mails an externe Domains verschickt, wenn ich meine IP in die mynetworks eintrage, kann ich auch versenden... 

Meine Vermutung, der smtp auth Dienst findet die User nicht, denn wenn von lokal aus gesendet wird, eh keine Authentifizierung stattfindet, oder?


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2008)

Dem Logfile nach wird die Authentifizierung garnicht erst versucht, d.h. der Client sendet überhaupt keine Aithentifizierungsanfrage an den Server sondern versucht gleich zu senden, was natürlich fehlschlagen muss, sonst wäre der Server falsch (als Open Relay) konfiguriert.

Lade Dir doch mal den Mailclient Thunderbird portable runter, der funktioniert auch ohne Installation, und teste es damit.


----------



## beta-red (31. Jan. 2008)

Das hatten wir gemacht.... deshalb sind wir auch etwas verwundert....


```
Thunderbird auf OSX:

Jan 31 10:45:05 mojo imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:45:05 mojo imapd: LOGIN, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], protocol=IMAP
Jan 31 10:45:34 mojo imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:45:34 mojo imapd: LOGIN, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], protocol=IMAP
Jan 31 10:45:46 mojo postfix/smtpd[8425]: connect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:45:46 mojo postfix/smtpd[8425]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]: 554 5.7.1 <dxxxx@googlemail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<mail@xxx.com> to=<dxxxx@googlemail.com> proto=SMTP helo=<Pinchy.local>
Jan 31 10:45:49 mojo postfix/smtpd[8425]: disconnect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]


Mail auf OSX:
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo postfix/smtpd[8476]: connect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo imapd: LOGIN, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], protocol=IMAP
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo postfix/smtpd[8476]: lost connection after HELO from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo postfix/smtpd[8476]: disconnect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo postfix/smtpd[8476]: connect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:44 mojo imapd: DISCONNECTED, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=30, sent=70, time=0, starttls=1
Jan 31 10:47:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[8483]: connect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[8483]: lost connection after HELO from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[8483]: disconnect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[8483]: connect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[8483]: lost connection after HELO from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:47:58 mojo postfix/smtpd[8483]: disconnect from unknown[xx.xx.xx.x]
Jan 31 10:48:03 mojo imapd: DISCONNECTED, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=875, sent=3894, time=52, starttls=1
Jan 31 10:48:03 mojo imapd: LOGOUT, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=147, sent=853, time=51, starttls=1
Jan 31 10:48:03 mojo imapd: LOGOUT, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=191, sent=984, time=56, starttls=1
Jan 31 10:48:03 mojo imapd: DISCONNECTED, user=web7_mail, ip=[::ffff:xx.xx.xx.x], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=169, sent=995, time=56, starttls=1
```
Das sieht für mich dann wieder so aus als würde kein Versuch der Auth vorliegen, oder? Kann man sehen ob der auth dienst läuft und richtig konfiguriert ist?


----------



## pixeluser (31. Jan. 2008)

So von mir auch nochmal ein Versuch vielleicht ist der aussagekräftiger


```
Jan 31 11:54:41 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: connect from unknown[172.17.24.92]
Jan 31 11:54:41 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: setting up TLS connection from unknown[172.17.24.92]
Jan 31 11:54:43 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: TLS connection established from unknown[172.17.24.92]: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)
Jan 31 11:54:45 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan 31 11:54:45 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: unknown[172.17.24.92]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan 31 11:54:47 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: unknown[172.17.24.92]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan 31 11:54:57 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan 31 11:54:57 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: unknown[172.17.24.92]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan 31 11:54:59 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: unknown[172.17.24.92]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan 31 11:55:07 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Jan 31 11:55:07 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: unknown[172.17.24.92]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan 31 11:55:10 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: warning: unknown[172.17.24.92]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jan 31 11:55:13 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[172.17.24.92]
Jan 31 11:55:13 mojo postfix/smtpd[9367]: disconnect from unknown[172.17.24.92]
Jan 31 11:55:51 mojo courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:172.17.24.92]
Jan 31 11:55:51 mojo courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:172.17.24.92]
Jan 31 11:55:51 mojo courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_jan, ip=[::ffff:172.17.24.92], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=38, time=0
```
Gruß Jan


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2008)

Ok, jetzt wurde eine Authentifizierungsanfrage gesendet. Jetzt kann entweder der User oder das Passwort in Outlook falsch sein, was Du vermutlich nochmal überprüft hast? Oder aber es liegt ein Konfigurationsfehler in SASL vor. Vergleiche Bitte mal Deine SASL Konfigurationsdateien mit dem Perfect setup Howto für Deine Linux Distribution.


----------



## pixeluser (1. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Till,

Benutzer ist und Passwort ist richtig da ich ja E-mails abrufen kann. Ich glaube die Konfiguration von SASL ist irgendwie nicht in Orndung obwohl ich mich Schritt für Schritt an die Anleitung für Debian Etch gehalten habe. Was mich auch wundert, ist das dieser letzte Versuch von mir aus dem Class C Netz kommt in dem auch der Server liegt. Unser Internes Netz wird nach aussen in das gleich Class C Netz "geNated". Bei den anderen Versuchen komme ich ja aus anderen Class C Netzen und da kommt ja gleich unknown, so als ob er diese Netz gar nicht erst akpzetiert. 

Ich werde wohl nächste Woche den Server komplett neu machen und dann mal schauen ob es dann funktioniert.

Gruß Jan


----------



## beta-red (4. Feb. 2008)

wir haben die Lösung! Danke für Eure Beiträge


----------



## schifti (15. Feb. 2008)

und wie war nun die lösung? an was hat es gelegen?


----------



## pixeluser (16. Feb. 2008)

Die Lösung war eigentlich ganz einfach...

Der Server steht bei mir in der Firma in der DMZ da es der erste Mailserver ist ist mir das Problem vorher auch nicht aufgefallen. 

Unsere Cisco Pix kontrolliert bedingt auch in der DMZ den Traffic. Und da war leider der Port 25 der für smtp ist in der Überwachung. Tja und das hat dazu geführt das alle Auth Anfragen verstümmelt beim Server ankommen.

Das hat auch erklärt warum ich von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus dem gleichen Adressbereich ohne Probleme Mails verschicken konnte, da die Pix nur den Traffic von aussen angefasst hat, ich ja aber von Innen kam.

Gruß Jan


----------

